#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос знатокам сутр

## Нико

Подскажите, пожалуйста, варианты перевода на русский двух сутр, одна из которых является частью другой, извините, без диакритиков, т.к. тороплюсь. 

Ratnarasisutra, тиб. Rin chen phung po’i mdo, является частью Ratnakutasutra, тиб. dKon mchog brtsegs pa’i mdo, (P760, том 24).

----------


## Кунсанг

Ринчен - драгоценный, пунгпо - груда, скопление, собрание, до - сутра. Получается - Сутра груды драгоценностей. Кончог цегпи до - Сутра "нагроможденных" (Трех) драгоценностей, когда слоями друг на друге уложены как торт наполеон. Нагроможденных это неправильно конечно, это примерно как наслоение - многоэтажный дом, этаж на этаже или торт многослойный. Сутра "этажей" высших и редких (кончог). Имеется в виду вертикальное наложение. Трудно сказать, но смысл такой.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это должна быть Ратнараси
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Conte...akyta%2044.htm

----------


## Нико

Спасибо, очень помогли.)) Я тоже так умею, только вот мне нужны внятные переводы двух сутр.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Так это и есть внятный (бывает и хуже) перевод на русский одной из сутр, коя входит в состав второй.

----------


## Нико

> Ринчен - драгоценный, пунгпо - груда, скопление, собрание, до - сутра. Получается - Сутра груды драгоценностей. Кончог цегпи до - Сутра "нагроможденных" (Трех) драгоценностей, когда слоями друг на друге уложены как торт наполеон. Нагроможденных это неправильно конечно, это примерно как наслоение - многоэтажный дом, этаж на этаже или торт многослойный. Сутра "этажей" высших и редких (кончог). Имеется в виду вертикальное наложение. Трудно сказать, но смысл такой.


Вы сами-то поняли, как диковато это звучит по-русски?

----------


## Юй Кан

Май, поставленная задача на данный момент времени : ) неразрешима, ибо полностью эта Маха-сутра (один из вариантов её названия -- Маха-ратнакута сутра) поистине огромна.
Вот перечень её глав, взятый отсюда: http://wap.clearlight.borda.ru/?1-2-...0015-000-240-0




> *Чой*: [...] Могу привести вам перечень глав Ратнакуты (из ганджура Дерге) в помощь, чтобы не сбиться  Первый том: 1. Глава разъяснений трёх видов обязательств. 2. Глава разъяснения практики [что возникает] из безграничных врат. 3. Демонстрация немыслимого таинства Истинносущего. 4. Разъяснение сновидений. 5. Описание Амитабхи. Второй том: 6. Описание [страны] Истинносущего Акшобхьи. 7. Описание страны Вармы. 8. Описание неразделимой природы сферы высшей реальности Дхарма-дхату. 9. Десять Учений. 10. Врата всего. 11. Демонстрация всеосвещающих лучей света. 12. Собрание писаний Бодхисаттв (начало). Третий том: 12. Собрание писаний Бодхисаттв (конец). 13. Разъяснение пребывания в лоне матери, данные Ананде. 14.Разъяснение вхождения в лоно матери, сделанные для Нанды. 15. Описание качеств страны просветлённого Манджушри. 16. Встреча отца и сына. Четвёртый том: 17. Вопрошание Пурны. 18. Вопрошание защитника Дхртарастры. 19. Вопрошание домовладельца Угры. Тятый том: 20. Вопрошание Видьюта-прапты. 21. Описание благого Майякары. 22. Демонстрация великого магического проявления. 23. Сутра Великой Колесницы, что называется Великий львиный рык Майтреи. 24. Демонстрация-разъяснение нравственной дисциплины по просьбе ближайшего окружения. 25. Приглашение к возвышенным помыслам. 26. Вопрошание Субаху. 27. Вопрошание благородного Сураты. 28. Вопрошание домовладельца Вирадатты. 29. Вопрошание Удаяны, правителя страны Ватса. 30. Вопрошание дочери Сумати-бхадры. 31. Вопрошание высшей Ганга. 32. Предсказание Ашока-датте. 33. Предсказание Вимала-датте. 34. Вопрошание Гунаратна-сангусумита. 35. Разъяснение немыслимой страны Просветлённого. 36. Вопрошание сына богов Сустхита-мати (начало). Шестой том: 37. Вопрошание сына богов Сустхита-мати (конец). 38. Вопрошание Симхи. 39. Глава вопросов бодхисаттвы Каушалья Джнянодаттары, сведущего в великих и сокровенных методах всех Просветлённых. 40. Вопрошание владыки купцов Бхадрапалы. 41. Вопрошание дочери Вимала-шраддхи. 42. Вопрошание Майтрейи (начало). 43. Вопрошание Майтрейи (начало). 44. Глава Кашьяпы. *45. Гора драгоценностей.* 46. Вопрошание якши Ямати. 47. Совершенствование Мудрости в Семьсот [строф]. 48. Вопрошание Ратначуды. 49. Шримала-деви-симха. 50. Вопрошание святого Вьясы. Разбиение на тома условно, в разных канонах собрание Ратнакуты может отличаться и по количеству текстов и по количеству томов


Название, выделенное болдом, как раз и соответствует санскр. _Ратна-раси_.
На русский переведено лишь несколько глав, что можно увидеть в Гугле.

----------

Кунсанг (09.11.2012), Марина В (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы сами-то поняли, как диковато это звучит по-русски?


Я вам про это и говорил, что трудно сказать. Цегпа это торт наполеон в смысле слойности и этажности.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Не ожидал увидеть оглавление, которое когда-то составил. Забавно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

Юй Кан, миленький, мне просто нужен перевод названия этих двух сутр. Потому как они переводятся одинаково, практически, а не должны.....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Юй Кан, миленький, мне просто нужен перевод названия этих двух сутр. Потому как они переводятся одинаково, практически, а не должны.....


С чего вы решили что не должны?
Впрочем назовите Ратна-раси - скопление драгоценностей. Ошибки не будет

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все таки настаиваю на торте наполеоне :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Все таки настаиваю на торте наполеоне


Настаивай. Но только это подойдёт в случае ратнакута (гора драгоценностей), но не в случае ратнараси (скопление таковых). Кстати как движется ламрим? Еще не теребят по поводу перевода? Надо будет им напомнить  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (09.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, миленький, мне просто нужен перевод названия этих двух сутр. Потому как они переводятся одинаково, практически, а не должны.....


Майя, умница... %)
Ну когда же усвоишь, что правильная постановка вопроса -- это, считай, уже половина ответа...
Разницу между "перевод сутр" и "перевод *названий* сутр" чувствуешь? : )
Я -- очень чувствую! : ))

В общем, _кута_ и _раси/раши_ -- практически синонимы.

Ратнакута можно перевести букв. как "Собрание драгоценностей", а лит-но -- "Собрание драгоценных [сутр]", ибо таким собранием эта маха-сутра и является.
Луше же всего, по мне, Ратнакута-сутра = "Сутра-сокровищница" или, наконец, "*Сокровищница сутр*".

С Ратнараси (точнее "*Ратнараши*") -- чуть сложнее, потому что букв. значения "гора" у санскр. rā*ś*i нет (во всяком случае, я его не нашёл). А есть -- _a heap; quantity_.
Потому _Ратнараши_ лучше всего, по мне, перевести как "*Собрание драгоценностей*".

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013), Нико (09.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не ожидал увидеть оглавление, которое когда-то составил. Забавно.


Олег, мог бы уже давно привыкнуть, что хоть один раз выложенное в Инете -- уже всеобщее достояние. : )
А ты всё "я", "моё"... %)
Просто улыбаюсь, не вздумай обидеться.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, мог бы уже давно привыкнуть, что хоть один раз выложенное в Инете -- уже всеобщее достояние. : )
> А ты всё "я", "моё"... %)
> Просто улыбаюсь, не вздумай обидеться.


Да не обижаюсь. Как бы этот каталог Кангьюра (пусть даже в сыром варианте и не совсем пока полный) скоро будет выложен весь. Просто позабавило. Правда этот кусок каталога не был выложен в сети. Чой опубликовал его по своему почину, если не изменяет память.

----------

Юй Кан (09.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правда этот кусок каталога не был выложен в сети. Чой опубликовал его по своему почину, если не изменяет память.


Чой вообще не злоупотребляет ссылками на авторство и, бывает, "редактит-корректит" тексты без упоминания, где и чего конкретно он "улучшил"... : )
Но сайт, надо отдать должное, у него изрядный.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чой вообще не злоупотребляет ссылками на авторство и, бывает, "редактит-корректит" тексты без упоминания, где и чего конкретно он "улучшил"... : )
> Но сайт, надо отдать должное, у него изрядный.


Изрядный... иногда выкладываются тексты без проверки перевода (может привести к свалке или к тому что будет предоставлен неправильный перевод, что уже бывало), иногда без указания авторов переводов (просто некорректно). Про не совсем законное копирование и выкладывание можно уж и не упоминать.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Настаивай. Но только это подойдёт в случае ратнакута (гора драгоценностей), но не в случае ратнараси (скопление таковых). Кстати как движется ламрим? Еще не теребят по поводу перевода? Надо будет им напомнить


А я о чем говорил? Но это не гора. Наслоение более точный с тибетского. 

brtsegs pa 
 layered [ry] 

 brtsegs pa - to stack/ pile up; stacked/ piled up [RB] 

 brtsegs pa - built [p rtseg pa] [IW] 

 brtsegs pa - to stack/ pile up; stacked/ piled up; pf. of {rtseg pa} [ry] 

 brtsegs pa - one above another, piled one upon another, masonry wall [JV]

----------


## Кунсанг

> Майя, умница... %)
> Ну когда же усвоишь, что правильная постановка вопроса -- это, считай, уже половина ответа...
> Разницу между "перевод сутр" и "перевод *названий* сутр" чувствуешь? : )
> Я -- очень чувствую! : ))
> 
> В общем, _кута_ и _раси/раши_ -- практически синонимы.
> 
> Ратнакута можно перевести букв. как "Собрание драгоценностей", а лит-но -- "Собрание драгоценных [сутр]", ибо таким собранием эта маха-сутра и является.
> Луше же всего, по мне, Ратнакута-сутра = "Сутра-сокровищница" или, наконец, "*Сокровищница сутр*".
> ...


Если перевести как сокровищница, то наступит путаница. Сокровищница это сокровищница, а груда это груда.

----------


## Кунсанг

Громоздящиеся слои Трех Драгоценностей (редких и высших)- Ратнакута и Груда драгоценностей -Ратнараши. Не просто собрание, а большая груда. Может диковато звучит, но зато точнее смысл передает. Имхо этой диковатости не нужно бояться.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Громоздящиеся слои Трех Драгоценностей (редких и высших)- Ратнакута и Груда драгоценностей -Ратнараши. Не просто собрание, а большая груда. Может диковато звучит, но зато точнее смысл передает. Имхо этой диковатости не нужно бояться.


Доржик опять готов спорить до последней капли с кровли, настаивая теперь на явных и для него диковатостях? %)
И какой там особый смысл в таком диковатом буквализме с изрядными переводческими добавками -- пёс Му его знает...
Но вообще это проблема Майи/Нико, а не моя. Майю и уговаривайте не бояццо! : ))

Хотя "Громоздящиеся слои *Трех Драгоценностей*" -- это, конечно, песня: Будда, знач, слоями громоздится на Будде, Дхарма -- на Дхарме, а Сангха -- на Сангхе... Или как? %)

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик опять готов спорить до последней капли с кровли, настаивая теперь на явных и для него диковатостях? %)
> И какой там особый смысл в таком диковатом буквализме -- пёс Му его знает...
> Но вообще это проблема Майи/Нико, а не моя. Майю и уговаривайте не бояццо! : ))


Потому что возникнет путаница, так как сутр со словами "сокровищница" и "собрание" в названиях тоже немало.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Имхо этой диковатости не нужно бояться.


Её нужно бояться как огня. Потому что если её допускать, будут получаться вообще не перевариваемые на русский слух тексты. Какой смысл тогда вообще в переводе, не проще ли в оригинале читать?

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013), Юй Кан (09.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потому что возникнет путаница, так как сутр со словами "сокровищница" и "собрание" в названиях тоже немало.


Если не упираццо, а полистать в Инете сочетание, скажем, "Сокровищница сутр", то окажется... См?
Доржик, мне опять надоело... Напомню только, что хотя бы названия сутр нужно переводить не с перевода, а с оригинала.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Хотя "Громоздящиеся слои *Трех Драгоценностей*" -- это, конечно, песня: Будда, знач, слоями громоздится на Будде, Дхарма -- на Дхарме, а Сангха -- на Сангхе... Или как? %)


Все верно, драгоценности громоздятся слоями друг на друге.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если не упираццо, а полистать в Инете сочетание, скажем, "Сокровищница сутр", то окажется... См?
> Доржик, мне опять надоело... Напомню только, что хотя бы названия сутр нужно переводить не с перевода, а с оригинала.


Но и подменять не стоит на свой вкус и слух. Ваш вкус это всего лишь ваш вкус.

----------


## Юй Кан

%)

----------


## Нико

> %)


Вы издеваетесь? У меня было простых два вопроса.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы издеваетесь? У меня было простых два вопроса.


Нико, я старался! Опять маловато будет или теперь -- черечур? : ))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я о чем говорил? Но это не гора. Наслоение более точный с тибетского.


Доржик. Не тупи. Две сутры называются даже по-тибетски по-разному. Одна из них - гора или гора (brtsegs, то что где-то свалено в кучу). Вторая скопление (phung po). Ты бы хоть сперва удосужился названия сутр посмотреть, прежде чем начать что-то говорить. Да и Юй Кан прав - в таких случаях надо на санскрит смотреть, а то напереводишь неизвестно что. И смысла в таком переводе не будет никакого. И не надо говорить что тибетцы переводили точно. Они и санскрит не всегда передать точно в своем написанни могут. В общем не занимайся новоделом

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2012)

----------


## Асуман

MW:
ratna -  a jewel , gem , treasure , precious stone
kūṭa -  any prominence or projection / summit , peak or summit of a mountain / summit , head i.e. the highest , most excellent , first / a heap , multitude
rāśi - a heap , mass , pile , group , multitude , quantity , number
ratna-kūṭa - name of a Bodhi-sattva / name of an island / {-sūtra} name of a Buddhist Sūtra
ratna-rāśi - a heap of precious stones , collection of pearls

Имхо, "гора самоцветов" (ratna-kūṭa) и "груда самоцветов" (ratna-rāśi). Или "драгоценностей".

----------


## Greedy

> Ратнакута можно перевести букв. как "Собрание драгоценностей", а лит-но -- "Собрание драгоценных [сутр]", ибо таким собранием эта маха-сутра и является.
> Луше же всего, по мне, Ратнакута-сутра = "Сутра-сокровищница" или, наконец, "*Сокровищница сутр*".
> 
> С Ратнараси (точнее "*Ратнараши*") -- чуть сложнее, потому что букв. значения "гора" у санскр. rā*ś*i нет (во всяком случае, я его не нашёл). А есть -- _a heap; quantity_.
> Потому _Ратнараши_ лучше всего, по мне, перевести как "*Собрание драгоценностей*".


Я бы перевёл:
Ратнакуна - "груда драгоценностей".
Ратнараши - "собрание драгоценностей".

С тем смыслом, что в первом случае - это просто "собрание всего подряд" - груда всяких сутр.
Во втором случае - определённое тематическое объединение.

----------


## Dron

Ратнакута- "гора самоцветов". Поддерживаю Асумана.
Полный смысл таков:
Гора самоцветов, узрев свет которых, ты никогда в свой привычный и ложный дом не вернешься.

----------


## Нико

А вот Вам, Юй Кан, ещё вопросик один. Турман тут пишет, что альтернативное название сутры Вималакирти -- это типа "Примирение дихотономий", или yamakavyātyastāhāra. Как по-человечески это можно обозвать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ратнакуна - "груда драгоценностей".


Учитывая, что среди буддистов слово "ратна" уже давно стало неологизмом и воспринимается как полноценная замена слова "драгоценность", для целевой аудитории можно было бы даже предложить в качестве перевода: "Ратна-куча".
)))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2013), Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Учитывая, что среди буддистов слово "ратна" уже давно стало неологизмом и воспринимается как полноценная замена слова "драгоценность", для целевой аудитории можно было бы даже предложить в качестве перевода: "Ратна-куча".
> )))


Лучше б на вопрос ответил. ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лучше б на вопрос ответил. ))))


Отвечаю: "Примирение дихотомий", а не "дихотономий".
))))

----------


## Нико

> Отвечаю: "Примирение дихотомий", а не "дихотономий".
> ))))


Ну да, очепятка вышла. А другим словом это можно назвать?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну да, очепятка вышла. А другим словом это можно назвать?


"Сопряжение раздвоенного"  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Хос (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "Сопряжение раздвоенного"


Гммм.....)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А другим словом это можно назвать?


Устранение двойственности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гммм.....)


или так:
http://assets3.artslant.com/global/a...g?tab=ARTWORKS

----------


## Сергей Хос

> yamakavyātyastāhāra


У тебя и тут, похоже, очепятка: не vyātyastāhāra, а vyatyastāhāra.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А если по смыслу, то вот:

which may tentatively be translated as "The Presentation (ahara) of a Comprehensive Collection of All Sorts of [Twin (yamaka)] Phrases and of the Distinction of their Meanings" (vyatyasta = "reversed, opposites" that have to bedistinguished).

http://ru.scribd.com/doc/79701409/JIABS-5-2

Но вообще-то, судя по статье, это какие-то китайские догоны.
Стоит ли обращать внимание?

----------


## Нико

yamakavyātyastāhāra

Так у Турмана написано. )

----------


## Юй Кан

yamaka+vyātyasta/vyatyasta+āhāra
А чтобы собрать из этого внятный перевод, нужно бы, предварительно, внимательно ознакомиться со всей сутрой, чем мне, извиняюсь, заниматься неохота... %)
Ведь перевод заглавия текста всегда делается в последнюю очередь.

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> yamaka+vyātyasta/vyatyasta+āhāra
> А чтобы собрать из этого внятный перевод, нужно бы ознакомиться со всей сутрой, чем мне, извиняюсь, заниматься неохота... %)


Чё это неохота? Вы не читатель?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чё это неохота? Вы не читатель?


Аз есмь перевоччик. : ) И работы, никак не связанной с этой сутрой, у мну хватает...

----------


## Нико

> Аз есмь перевоччик. : ) И работы, никак не связанной с этой сутрой, у мну хватает...


Ну тогда вопросов нет. Пусть будет "примирение дихотомий". )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну тогда вопросов нет. Пусть будет "примирение дихотомий". )


Сутру до конца вычитано/переведено? : )

----------


## Нико

> Сутру до конца вычитано/переведено? : )


Не-а. Пока на предисловии Турмана зависаю. (

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не-а. Пока на предисловии Турмана зависаю. (


Ну и оставьте пока в покое эту фразу.
Повторюсь: перевод названия текста делается в последнюю очередь.
По опыту уже один раз намыкался %), подбирая варианты: с переводом названия Ланкаватары, пока не дошёл до финала последней главы, где дан ясный развёрнутый и полностью соответствующий тексту вариант названия.

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013), Нико (14.01.2013), Сергей Хос (14.01.2013)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Турман тут пишет, что альтернативное название сутры Вималакирти -- это типа "Примирение дихотономий", или yamakavyātyastāhāra. Как по-человечески это можно обозвать?


коллапс амбивалентности, не ?

----------


## Greedy

> yamakavyātyastāhāra


Если брать перевод Донца, то более-менее подходящие место есть только в последней главе:

Майтрея, [есть] две мудры Бодхисаттв. Какие же две? Мудра верящих в различные слова и буквы и мудра не боящихся глубоких характеристик дхарм и проникающих [в их понимание] в точном соответствии с истиной. Эти две, Майтрея, — мудры Бодхисаттв. При этом, Майтрея, те Бодхисаттвы, которые веруют в различные слова и буквы и являют усердие [только в отношении них], являются новичками. [Их] следует признать недолго практикующими праведность. Майтрея, Бодхисаттв, которые будут читать, слушать, почитать и объяснять этот глубокий непорочный раздел Сутр, полностью являющий превосходные слова и порядок, следует признать практикующими праведность долго. [374Б] При этом, Майтрея, Бодхисаттва-новичок будет, обличая себя [и причиняя себе вред], не признавать истинным глубокое Учение по двум причинам. Каковы же [эти] две? Если слышит не слышанный прежде глубокий раздел Сутр, то, устрашившись и усомнившись, не радуется и отвергает: «Откуда это взялось, если мы раньше [даже и] не слыхали [о] таком?» Сын Рода, на тех, которые владеют глубоким разделом Сутр, являются сосудом глубокого Учения и объясняют глубокое Учение, [он] не полагается, не общается [с ними], не почитает, не уважает их и временами даже говорит о них неприятное. По этим-то двум причинам Бодхисаттва-новичок и не признает истинным глубокое Учение, обличая себя [и причиняя себе вред]. Признающий глубокое Бодхисаттва, обличая себя [и причиняя себе вред], не обретёт принятие учения о нерождённости по двум причинам. Каковы же [эти] две? Пренебрежительно относится к недолго занимающимся практикой Бодхисаттвам-новичкам и не вводит тех, [к кому] относится пренебрежительно, в восприятие, не открывает, не объясняет, не относится с [должным] уважением к обучению [тех,] которые совершенно не верят в глубокое; приносит пользу существам посредством давания вещей мира, а не посредством дара Учения. Майтрея, [375А] по этим-то двум причинам признающий глубокое Бодхисаттва и не обретает быстро даже принятие учения о нерождённости, обличая себя [и причиняя себе вред].
Донец переводит данную фразу как _«Превосходно и полностью реализованное соединение пары»_.

Я бы перевёл более дословно *yamaka-vyatyasta-āhāra* как *двух-сторонний-подход*.

----------

